# Locked out of Zebra TC51 / TC510k



## Timexis (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.


----------



## listpack (Oct 18, 2017)

Timexis said:


> I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
> I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
> I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi There,
I am in need of the same factory reset files i think it is the T51N0MXXXRFxx01203.zip file that is needed.

If someone has it could they please share it as the unit i have is basically an expensive paper weight at the moment

Any help appreciated :good:


----------



## blackangel82 (Dec 3, 2017)

Bump anyone have this file T51N0MXXXRFxx01203.zip ?
4Thanks


----------



## Lucke (Dec 26, 2017)

you'll have to create an account and possibly call in to get the online portal activated (as long as your device is under warranty), but https://www.zebra.com/us/en/support-downloads/mobile-computers/handheld/tc51.html


----------



## 24bitgaiden (Jan 5, 2018)

*same here*

same here TC510K-1PAZU2P-US model   attempting to get support from Motorola as suggested by a zebra forum senior member , i will take his advice as a hint of course 
could at least get that eom unlock code for device 16324522500633


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't know if it applies to the tc50 but I have a tc70 which is locked with Walmart software . if it helps I managed to glitch into settings during factory reset which I was able to get into and do some cool things like access camera edit pictures create lock screen  and uninstall disable apps etc... not sure what exactly I need to disable to bypass Walmart setup app. but if you like to know the process lmk


----------



## 24bitgaiden (Jan 9, 2018)

Seaofdep said:


> I don't know if it applies to the tc50 but I have a tc70 which is locked with Walmart software . if it helps I managed to glitch into settings during factory reset which I was able to get into and do some cool things like access camera edit pictures create lock screen  and uninstall disable apps etc... not sure what exactly I need to disable to bypass Walmart setup app. but if you like to know the process lmk

Click to collapse



please enlighten us , thank you for your time , how  do you glitch out your device to access  certain areas?


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry for the late response @24bitgaiden might not be enlightening because Not sure if I figured this out or it's known but on the tc70 when factory rested and after  prompted to enter id to reset and you select continue device will restart during this time zebra/Android logo will appear followed by symbol touch computer screen. Next will be the stage factory reset process (first is a yellow load bar then green ) during this time you repeatedly tap the overview button  and home button after each other . Every few taps hold the home button . Repeat till internet browser opens or express on overview screen . On overview screen you can press and hold web browser and select app info or on web browser click bookmarks press and hold click on share then email choose manual setup followed by certificate install which will be followed by must have lock screen  and click setup .. well at this point you should have an idea of what to do . I have disable uninstalled apps acceded camera took pictures and videos edited and shared videos acceded settings etc.....


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 10, 2018)

My apologies. If I am not making sense , LMK how it goes or if a video of process is needed


----------



## 24bitgaiden (Jan 10, 2018)

Seaofdep said:


> My apologies. If I am not making sense , LMK how it goes or if a video of process is needed

Click to collapse



thanks. makes plenty of sense . did something similar trying to crash the launcher in this handset but there wasnt much there i can mess with .


----------



## 24bitgaiden (Jan 10, 2018)

this file might be useful for others its the motorola tc55 Enterprise Reset Package
143kb 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I8IkHiJg2t6btgrdsRNcTgg0WZ90vO-z

still searching for the motorola /zebra tc51  Enterprise Reset Package file @ 349kb 
cant believe its so difficult to obtain.


----------



## clothtalklp (Jan 11, 2018)

Are you guys talking about an  FRP lock on a Zebra or just a pin lock ? If your referring to the google lock I just unlocked one a TC510k WIth the september security patch so I would be more than happy to post either the method step by step or a link to where you can find the info. IM me let me know.


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah two different models , what a shame was hoping someone can maybe add or figure out how to unlock the tc70 with this method not sure what I need to disable


----------



## 999satan (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes please I would greatly appreciate it, I’ve been troubleshooting for the last 7 hours and have gotten no where


----------



## str8h8ed (Feb 24, 2018)

*Yes please help*



clothtalklp said:


> Are you guys talking about an  FRP lock on a Zebra or just a pin lock ? If your referring to the google lock I just unlocked one a TC510k WIth the september security patch so I would be more than happy to post either the method step by step or a link to where you can find the info. IM me let me know.

Click to collapse



.  YES COULD YOU PLEASE POST THE STEP BY STEP METHOD OR A LINK WHERE I CAN FIND THE INFO. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CrackAMouet (Mar 20, 2018)

I hope this will help you with factory reset.


----------



## King4444 (May 20, 2018)

bacahil said:


> I CAN HELP GAIN FULL ACCESS TO ZEBRA TC-70 DEVICES! :good:

Click to collapse



I have done the mp40 now im on the tc51 working on root then I got the 70. hit me up with any usefull tips or software


----------



## JT man (Jun 22, 2018)

clothtalklp said:


> Are you guys talking about an  FRP lock on a Zebra or just a pin lock ? If your referring to the google lock I just unlocked one a TC510k WIth the september security patch so I would be more than happy to post either the method step by step or a link to where you can find the info. IM me let me know.

Click to collapse



Whats the steps to remove frp on this model??

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




bacahil said:


> I CAN HELP GAIN FULL ACCESS TO ZEBRA TC-70 DEVICES! :good:

Click to collapse



what about TC510K frp?

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




King4444 said:


> I have done the mp40 now im on the tc51 working on root then I got the 70. hit me up with any usefull tips or software

Click to collapse



Any luck removing frp on tc510k


----------



## Humboldtlegalpot (Jul 26, 2018)

*Could use the firmware file for the Tc51*

Could use the firmware file for the Tc51



King4444 said:


> I have done the mp40 now im on the tc51 working on root then I got the 70. hit me up with any usefull tips or software

Click to collapse


----------



## TrevInCali (Aug 5, 2018)

*Tc51 help please*



clothtalklp said:


> Are you guys talking about an  FRP lock on a Zebra or just a pin lock ? If your referring to the google lock I just unlocked one a TC510k WIth the september security patch so I would be more than happy to post either the method step by step or a link to where you can find the info. IM me let me know.

Click to collapse



Hey I am currently trying to do the same thing, if you could describe it step by step and link the data/ info/ rom needed I would be extremely appreciative. I'm new to all this but hoping to get my toes wet. Thank you

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




bacahil said:


> I CAN HELP GAIN FULL ACCESS TO ZEBRA TC-70 DEVICES! :good:

Click to collapse



Hello I am in need of your help, it would be greatly appreciated. I am willing to work out something that would benefit both parties. Please let me know asap


----------



## Timexis (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.


----------



## OHNONONO (Aug 5, 2018)

*Tried this on a tc75...*



Seaofdep said:


> Sorry for the late response @24bitgaiden might not be enlightening because Not sure if I figured this out or it's known but on the tc70 when factory rested and after  prompted to enter id to reset and you select continue device will restart during this time zebra/Android logo will appear followed by symbol touch computer screen. Next will be the stage factory reset process (first is a yellow load bar then green ) during this time you repeatedly tap the overview button  and home button after each other . Every few taps hold the home button . Repeat till internet browser opens or express on overview screen . On overview screen you can press and hold web browser and select app info or on web browser click bookmarks press and hold click on share then email choose manual setup followed by certificate install which will be followed by must have lock screen  and click setup .. well at this point you should have an idea of what to do . I have disable uninstalled apps acceded camera took pictures and videos edited and shared videos acceded settings etc.....

Click to collapse



Doesn't work on a tc75 running latest lolypop. Their is no share to EMAIL option. Tried on tc51 too. Got all the way to setup email certificate but fails with "KEYCHAIN HAS STOPPED" error and crashing at this point. Zebra is quick to fix. Every loophole is getting patched.


----------



## erick1986 (Sep 19, 2018)

*help!!!*



24bitgaiden said:


> this file might be useful for others its the motorola tc55 enterprise reset package
> 143kb
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you still have the file please??
I have to reset a ct51

if anyone has the files please help me!!!


----------



## alkibaer (Oct 2, 2018)

*i would buy*

Hello,

im in interested in to buy your locked TC51 devices, i would offer 150$ per device, depends on the grade of useage. I apologize for my english, im german.
If you're interested in to sell your devices or to repair it, contact me.


----------



## Dipshitdallas (Oct 5, 2018)

enter the pin code 5 times incorrectly and it automatically does a factory reset.  No recovery needed.


----------



## BigAce77 (Oct 9, 2018)

*You want locked tc51 devices*



alkibaer said:


> Hello,
> 
> im in interested in to buy your locked TC51 devices, i would offer 150$ per device, depends on the grade of useage. I apologize for my english, im german.
> If you're interested in to sell your devices or to repair it, contact me.

Click to collapse



I have some zebra tc51 in like new condition locked willing to sell $150 a piece.How do we do this?


----------



## Dipshitdallas (Oct 25, 2018)

*Solution to your problem*

enter the pin code 5 times incorrectly and it automatically does a factory reset. No recovery needed.

QUOTE=Timexis;73826079]I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alexanderjames0623 (Oct 28, 2018)

*enterprise reset for tc51*

yall are  trippen heres he file for tc51 enterprise reset h**ps://goo.gl/vfmf7c


----------



## alkibaer (Oct 28, 2018)

BigAce77 said:


> I have some zebra tc51 in like new condition locked willing to sell $150 a piece.How do we do this?

Click to collapse



If you are interested in to sell them, send me a message with photos


----------



## pumacat311 (Dec 12, 2018)

Will any of these files or guides work on the tc 56cj model??


----------



## DESTRUCTION99 (Dec 18, 2018)

*6.0 rom*

I am n need of zebra tc51 6.0 or 7.0 rom pls nd thx you don't be shy pm if u want


----------



## mrdaddyfatsacs (Jan 7, 2019)

*T51N0M3XCFREF01203.zip*

T51N0M3XCFREF01203.zip​


blackangel82 said:


> Bump anyone have this file T51N0MXXXRFxx01203.zip ?
> 4Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## Mangelope19 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey. Have a Canadian tire zebra mc40 that’s passcode locked.  Any advice on gaining access would be much appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## Bamaboi84 (Mar 24, 2019)

I have a tc51 thats locked you can buy. Get back at me email address [email protected]


----------



## TroubleFollows (Mar 26, 2019)

*FRP lock on Zebra TC510K*



clothtalklp said:


> Are you guys talking about an  FRP lock on a Zebra or just a pin lock ? If your referring to the google lock I just unlocked one a TC510k WIth the september security patch so I would be more than happy to post either the method step by step or a link to where you can find the info. IM me let me know.

Click to collapse



I have the same model and would much appreciate it if you explained your process for removing the FRP lock. 
Right now its just a 1000.00$ paperweight. Appreciate you.


----------



## tussery76 (Jul 1, 2019)

*Tc56 with unknown pin for sale*

I have a tc56 that I do not have the pin code for that I'm willing to sale. Contact me by email tgether2011 at Gmail or by phone or text 3468889609


----------



## tussery76 (Jul 28, 2019)

tussery76 said:


> I have a tc56 that I do not have the pin code for that I'm willing to sale. Contact me by email tgether2011 at Gmail or by phone or text 3468889609

Click to collapse



I now have the device completely unlocked and it is for sale if anyone is interested, simply contact me.


----------



## clevnger (Jul 29, 2019)

I have a tc510 I'd sell to u hit me up [email protected]


----------



## MrMors (Jul 30, 2019)

I have one in fair/good condition that I am willing to sell however I don't think it's locked the same way as these other ones so I would probably be asking a tad bit more for it. I bought a storage unit and just so happened to come across this device, I have no idea what purpose it hold nor how to use it at all.  I do however see that they sell from 1,200-1,500 USD online so I was hoping it would bring in some good coin, if of course it's an easy bypass on what program it's running


----------



## jetrobolas (Aug 13, 2019)

I have 10 functional tc51 units with two 5 station charging bases. Still locked from old “Top shop” Chicago store with hand-strap cases in very good condition. Came on here to try and figure out how to unlock so i can sell, but price is more negotiable before I get around to unlocking them if anybody here is interested. 
Email [email protected]


----------



## CashGmoney818 (Aug 18, 2019)

I need to get past the screen lock on my Zebra tc56. Can anyone help me with step by step and the files I need?


----------



## Timexis (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.


----------



## jetrobolas (Aug 24, 2019)

Tripod99’s instructions worked like a charm. Unlocked all 10 tc51 units easy peasy.


----------



## giubi (Sep 22, 2019)

can someone help me with the enterprise reset package for zebra tc510k
P/N tc510k-1pazu2p-a6


----------



## Evaxangel03 (Sep 24, 2019)

Can anyone send me thr software for tc70


----------



## Justinabsentia (Oct 12, 2019)

alkibaer said:


> Hello,
> 
> im in interested in to buy your locked TC51 devices, i would offer 150$ per device, depends on the grade of useage. I apologize for my english, im german.
> If you're interested in to sell your devices or to repair it, contact me.

Click to collapse



how do i contact you? i have one a tc51 in perfect shape, not locked, and has the red rugged case. [email protected]


----------



## Buttafr3ak6996 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Selling zebra 51 and 75x*

If interested please message me at [email protected]


----------



## nn-Dimitri (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey.  I have a few of these Zebra PDAs laying around. All of them locked. Are you interrested in buy one or more of these? I'm Looking at a TC 510k, in perfect condition right now, and I have a few others too.  Hit me back if you want to talk about it.  - DiMiTri


----------



## aldopc (Nov 26, 2019)

*tc56 firmware*



bacahil said:


> I CAN HELP GAIN FULL ACCESS TO ZEBRA TC-70 DEVICES! :good:

Click to collapse



Hello my friend, can you help me I'm looking for the firmware for the zebra tc56, can you get the firmware? I don't have access to zebra downloads you could download the file please ..


----------



## herbivore1 (Dec 4, 2019)

nn-Dimitri said:


> Hey.  I have a few of these Zebra PDAs laying around. All of them locked. Are you interrested in buy one or more of these? I'm Looking at a TC 510k, in perfect condition right now, and I have a few others too.  Hit me back if you want to talk about it.  - DiMiTri

Click to collapse



still got some for sale?  email me @ jason (at) OceanShoresTech (period) com


----------



## CAPO43 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the advice on the TC510k - could you please email me the complete file as you received it? 
"att_nn_fact_reset.zip" or some such name.  my email is [email protected]   . And thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2020)

alkibaer said:


> Hello,
> 
> im in interested in to buy your locked TC51 devices, i would offer 150$ per device, depends on the grade of useage. I apologize for my english, im german.
> If you're interested in to sell your devices or to repair it, contact me.

Click to collapse




I got one 4 sell 
7028122887


----------



## jovejc95 (Mar 6, 2020)

bacahil said:


> I CAN HELP GAIN FULL ACCESS TO ZEBRA TC-70 DEVICES! :good:

Click to collapse



Do trust bacahil or bryce cahil. Just scammed me for $80


----------



## Talysdaddy (May 19, 2020)

Finally found reset files for this thing, in case anyone needs, they're attached.  
Copy both to micro SD
Boot to recovery (power+PTT button, which is top button on left side of TC51, release power when logo appears, then release PTT button after couple seconds). 
Choose upgrade from SD card
Select one of the files then flash,
Select the other, then flash 
Your device should be wiped from any pins or passwords least mine was.. 
Good luck


----------



## nmj2020 (Jul 2, 2020)

Talysdaddy said:


> Finally found reset files for this thing, in case anyone needs, they're attached.
> Copy both to micro SD
> Boot to recovery (power+PTT button, which is top button on left side of TC51, release power when logo appears, then release PTT button after couple seconds).
> Choose upgrade from SD card
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know if this process and works for the TC56CJ?  Mine is store locked.


----------



## Talysdaddy (Aug 20, 2020)

nmj2020 said:


> Do you know if this process and works for the TC56CJ?  Mine is store locked.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah store locked ones are the easiest, just bring it back to the store, they'll help you. I


----------



## danieldumitrusandu (Aug 22, 2020)

*Root impossible*

How to root zebra tc51. Now one can...


----------



## nemor44 (Sep 14, 2020)

does this make the unit GSM available? I have one and would like to give it some more, regular mobile use.



Talysdaddy said:


> Finally found reset files for this thing, in case anyone needs, they're attached.
> Copy both to micro SD
> Boot to recovery (power+PTT button, which is top button on left side of TC51, release power when logo appears, then release PTT button after couple seconds).
> Choose upgrade from SD card
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## alkibaer (Oct 23, 2020)

*i buy locked tc51 or i unlock*

hey,

im still buy locked tc51 150$, even i can unlock for 100$.


----------



## lubberz69 (Nov 8, 2020)

*This is how you get the factory reset downloads easily.*

I have the zebra tc510k, I did not see on here if anybody had ever got the files or if they found a way to factory reset this. I can see that while using a desktop version of zebras website you are not able to just download the files for factory reset however i visited it later on a mobile device and was able to download these files onto an SD card. 

When you get the files on the SD card go ahead and remove the battery, make sure its atleast 30% charged otherwise it will not let you update in recovery mode.

Insert SD card and battery

boot into recovery mode (on my tc510k, its holding both the ptt button and the power button until logo pops up)

then select update from SD card. 

Choose the factory reset option that you downloaded and put on the SD card.

The factory reset only takes a minute or two and after you have it set up you can go to zebras website and download the latest update that is compatible with your device now that you are able to navigate through settings and see your build number and software version etc.

(Remember I got the files off of the MOBILE site where it did not have the little lock icon.)

Let me know if a video or something could be more helpful i hope this helps. Btw I am very new to this so I do not know how to attach files to this. its on zebras website and you might have to visit the site using a phone to download the file. once i got the file downloaded i just saved it to my google drive and then downloaded it to my computer from google drive then moved it onto the SD card


----------



## knikkie510 (Dec 6, 2020)

alkibaer said:


> *i would buy*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I HAVE ON IN PERFECT CONDITION ONLY ITS SCREEN LOCKED.TC66CJ


----------



## SubitoSanto (Dec 13, 2020)

Talysdaddy said:


> Finally found reset files for this thing, in case anyone needs, they're attached.
> Copy both to micro SD
> Boot to recovery (power+PTT button, which is top button on left side of TC51, release power when logo appears, then release PTT button after couple seconds).
> Choose upgrade from SD card
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm looking to unlock a TC56. 
Can you help me with this files please?
Someone have the files for the reset factory of tc56?


----------



## Timexis (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.


----------



## Talysdaddy (Dec 14, 2020)

SubitoSanto said:


> I'm looking to unlock a TC56.
> Can you help me with this files please?
> Someone have the files for the reset factory of tc56?

Click to collapse



Nope sorry.. did you check the manufacturers site? That's where I found ones I posted, their site is pretty thorough, I'd be surprised if it wasn't there. Otherwise a Google search always good, that's what lead me to their site.


----------



## Talysdaddy (Dec 14, 2020)

nemor44 said:


> does this make the unit GSM available? I have one and would like to give it some more, regular mobile use.

Click to collapse



Don't know why don't you give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## elenwon (Dec 29, 2020)

My Tc51 won't recognize my sd
error unmounted sd card
please help!!!!


----------



## Dan5two9 (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone able to help reset and wipe a zebra TC52 clean of enterprise and everything back to factory settings? I was able to figure out the user ID to get in past the company sign in screen.


----------



## Talysdaddy (Jan 2, 2021)

elenwon said:


> My Tc51 won't recognize my sd
> error unmounted sd card
> please help!!!!

Click to collapse



Try another SD card, make sure its formatted fat32, if not reformat the one you have and try again. If that don't work and you can't get another sdcard any other way, you can send it to me along with a prepaid label and I'll send it back


----------



## Talysdaddy (Jan 2, 2021)

Dan5two9 said:


> Anyone able to help reset and wipe a zebra TC52 clean of enterprise and everything back to factory settings? I was able to figure out the user ID to get in past the company sign in screen.

Click to collapse



Here ya go seems to be different files to reset depending on you being on Oreo or 10, so choose wisely. 
Follow instructions in this thread to flash them. 
Good luck


----------



## Talysdaddy (Jan 2, 2021)

SubitoSanto said:


> I'm looking to unlock a TC56.
> Can you help me with this files please?
> Someone have the files for the reset factory of tc56?

Click to collapse



If you hadn't already figured it out, you should be to use the same files in the OP on your TC56, the manufacturers site says they're pretty similar to TC51. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Scrane123 (Jan 11, 2021)

alkibaer said:


> *i buy locked tc51 or i unlock*
> 
> hey,
> 
> im still buy locked tc51 150$, even i can unlock for 100$.

Click to collapse



I have a locked tc51 which works perfectly outside of the lock txt 5039748131


----------



## Cnoverton (Jan 22, 2021)

I manged to completely format the TC51 after forgetting password. I have all three format zip folders if anyone needs them. Depending on which version of android is running on your device depends on which one you'll need. 

You need to upload the zip file onto a micro sd card and insert it into your device, hold the scan button and power on button on starting up your device and let go when the zebra logo appears. Click update from sd then click on the zip file. Email me on [email protected] if you need the file


----------



## vidarr_kerr (Jan 30, 2021)

Cnoverton said:


> I manged to completely format the TC51 after forgetting password. I have all three format zip folders if anyone needs them. Depending on which version of android is running on your device depends on which one you'll need.
> 
> You need to upload the zip file onto a micro sd card and insert it into your device, hold the scan button and power on button on starting up your device and let go when the zebra logo appears. Click update from sd then click on the zip file. Email me on [email protected] if you need the file

Click to collapse



Do you have the password to unlock the bootloader of the TC56? 

For everyone, I have Android 6, 7, and 8 for a bunch of Zebra devices --Full Installs. It will give you full access to your device, but the bootloader is locked, so you cannot flash any custom roms, only the official Zebra Androids that I have. 

If someone knows how to unlock the Zebra bootloader, please for the love of all things, let us know. 

Thanks
V


----------



## vidarr_kerr (Jan 30, 2021)

SubitoSanto said:


> I'm looking to unlock a TC56.
> Can you help me with this files please?
> Someone have the files for the reset factory of tc56?

Click to collapse



I have the files you need. 
Do you happen to know how to unlock the bootloader? It is password protected.


----------



## Onepunchman66 (Feb 22, 2021)

alkibaer said:


> *i would buy*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a TC77 for sale, please get back to me if you are interested


----------



## Onepunchman66 (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a TC77 which is locked by DHL software. Will pay someone for help with clear instructions to reset or alternatively will sell handset to someone who wants to do it themselves and then sell.


----------



## Onepunchman66 (Feb 23, 2021)

vidarr_kerr said:


> I have the files you need.
> Do you happen to know how to unlock the bootloader? It is password protected.

Click to collapse



Any update on this? did you find out how to install software?


----------



## vidarr_kerr (Feb 25, 2021)

Onepunchman66 said:


> Any update on this? did you find out how to install software?

Click to collapse



I have the software to install Android 6 thru 9 (10 and 11+ will be available soon enough).  I am using 9 right now with a TC56.  Works great.  Anyone who wants these, let me know and I will give you a link to dl them (FYI, they are official Zebra, so they come with all the apps that support the Zebra hardware ).

What I need is a password for the bootloader, so I can install a custom ROM. 

If Anyone has a password, or way to unlock the bootloader, you will win the award for Phone Master of the Universe.


----------



## vidarr_kerr (Feb 25, 2021)

Onepunchman66 said:


> I have a TC77 which is locked by DHL software. Will pay someone for help with clear instructions to reset or alternatively will sell handset to someone who wants to do it themselves and then sell.

Click to collapse



I have all the reset software and factory Zebra Androids 6 thru 9.


----------



## vidarr_kerr (Feb 25, 2021)

Onepunchman66 said:


> I have a TC77 which is locked by DHL software. Will pay someone for help with clear instructions to reset or alternatively will sell handset to someone who wants to do it themselves and then sell.

Click to collapse



How much for the TC77?


----------



## Eccio123 (May 3, 2021)

alkibaer said:


> *i would buy*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ciao sono interessato io sono in italia honun tc51 no gms


----------



## Onepunchman66 (May 3, 2021)

vidarr_kerr said:


> How much for the TC77?

Click to collapse



Not much, say 250ish?


----------



## Onepunchman66 (May 3, 2021)

Eccio123 said:


> Ciao sono interessato io sono in italia honun tc51 no gms

Click to collapse



Are you interested in tc77?


----------



## Timexis (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.


----------



## RaeMoose (Aug 13, 2021)

Here is a link for zebra "secret" codes







						Zebra TC51 secret codes
					






					mobilespecs.net


----------



## Whiteninja73 (Aug 14, 2021)

RaeMoose said:


> Here is a link for zebra "secret" codes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be careful doing that without the proper zips. They can brick and then you’ll be stuck with a paperweight.


----------



## autoid_OS (Sep 7, 2021)

If anything needed I can help with every operating system. You can send me PM


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 7, 2021)

autoid_OS said:


> If anything needed I can help with every operating system. You can send me PM

Click to collapse



I'd appreciate if you provide support in a XDA thread publicly as only this allows other members to benefit rather than to contact you privately.


----------



## pdaqm (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm looking for help with zebra software


----------



## nextgenryder (Nov 17, 2021)

I have unlocked tc510k that I unlocked  in fact I'm rooting it now people be aware that I smell bacon I this thread if u know what I mean.


----------



## Whiteninja73 (Nov 19, 2021)

nextgenryder said:


> I have unlocked tc510k that I unlocked  in fact I'm rooting it now people be aware that I smell bacon I this thread if u know what I mean.

Click to collapse



How did you unlock it? There’s really no reason to root and unlocked Zebra. It’s basically already rooted. 
That’s why they make it impossible to unlock the Enterprise software from places like Walmart without the proper zip file. 
It is impossible to factory reset the TC51 without using the proper zip file from zebra pic you have actually used a different method, it’s still not completely unlocked. 
Zebra is the iOS security of all the Android platforms.


----------



## Timexis (Dec 9, 2021)

It is super easy to reset the device. You have to load the zip files from Zebra onto the device and then boot into safe mode, select the zip and run it. It will unlock the device and allow you to install the latest OS from scratch. After all this, you will basically have a brand new device... I've done this many times and have the appropriate zip if you all need it.


----------



## CovertSinner (Dec 10, 2021)

I have unlocked the zebra TC72. If you factory reset it, the enterprise persistent folder will load the lockscreen up again. I factory reset mine and learned that.  I however didn't give up and ended up gaining complete access and also removed the software/code in the process.  Was hoping my buddy would cut me in on the sale of the item but to no avail... I was left out.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Whiteninja73 (Dec 13, 2021)

CovertSinner said:


> I have unlocked the zebra TC72. If you factory reset it, the enterprise persistent folder will load the lockscreen up again. I factory reset mine and learned that.  I however didn't give up and ended up gaining complete access and also removed the software/code in the process.  Was hoping my buddy would cut me in on the sale of the item but to no avail... I was left out.  Good luck everyone.

Click to collapse



You have to actually run it with the proper zip file or it’s always going to let Enterprise software take effect again. 
There’s some videos on YouTube that will get you that file. Just look.


----------



## steve_htc_wizard (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a TC51 and nothing i tried would get me in so i gave up and installed a non GMS AOSP rom which got the device up and running but i obviously dont have the play store in that build.

I have tried many different APK files to install the play store and Google play Services but everything ive tried has resulted in the Google play services has stopped working message we all know and dred 

Does anyone know what play store and services files will work with this device, its Marshmallow 6.0.1 build number 01-21-04.1-MN-00

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Whiteninja73 (Jan 23, 2022)

Onepunchman66 said:


> Are you interested in tc77?

Click to collapse



Are you trying to find the zip file for full GMS on your zebra?


----------



## Onepunchman66 (Jan 23, 2022)

Whiteninja73 said:


> Are you trying to find the zip file for full GMS on your zebra?

Click to collapse



I don’t have a dock for it so haven’t been able to factory reset it. There’s no USB port on this one. I’d rather just sell it cheap to someone who might have a use for it


----------



## marusv (Feb 1, 2022)

Managed to enterprise reset Zebra TC51 with attached file on sdcard. Found it for TC56 reset but worked on TC51, too.


----------



## JustDefy68 (Feb 5, 2022)

I definitely need the tc510k  frp step by step instructions please and ty. [email protected]


----------



## Talysdaddy (Feb 20, 2022)

elenwon said:


> My Tc51 won't recognize my sd
> error unmounted sd card
> please help!!!!

Click to collapse



Format fat32


----------



## aviz06 (Mar 18, 2022)

vidarr_kerr said:


> I have the software to install Android 6 thru 9 (10 and 11+ will be available soon enough).  I am using 9 right now with a TC56.  Works great.  Anyone who wants these, let me know and I will give you a link to dl them (FYI, they are official Zebra, so they come with all the apps that support the Zebra hardware ).
> 
> What I need is a password for the bootloader, so I can install a custom ROM.
> 
> If Anyone has a password, or way to unlock the bootloader, you will win the award for Phone Master of the Universe.

Click to collapse



hi mate can you send me the link to download the Android 9 software/image [email protected]


----------



## lildev (Jun 10, 2022)

Has anyone got a download of the latest TC51 OS?

I need to install a GMS OS and saw they have released a new OS (March 2022). I have not got the access needed to download it from Zebra directly sadly.


----------



## maxgialiati (Jun 14, 2022)

Does anyone have a solution with zebra's "zero touch install" on android 11 on a TC52 ? No matter how i reset it, as soon as i apply wifi following a full reset, it will self install apps and reboot and lock the unit back to the stores enterprise applications.


----------



## lildev (Aug 3, 2022)

_{Mod edit: Quoted post has been deleted}_

I no longer need this software. Thanks.


----------



## Timexis (Sep 17, 2017)

I have 2 Zebra TC51 mobile scanners that are unusable because both units are locked with a pin code.
I’ve been trying to reset the units to factory setting through the recovery console, but with no luck because Zebra has it locked down.
I’ve tried downloading the latest TC51 software roms from the Zebra site, but with no luck. Zebra will not allow me to download the software because it is “restricted” even though my warranties are valid through mid-2018—the serials are valid per Zebra’s warranty check.\

Can anyone upload to me the latest TC51 software so I can reset the units? Or, does anyone have knowledge on how to reset the phone to factory settings so I can bypass the pin lock screen?

Model number is TC510K-1PAZU2P-US (the box has GSM one it, not sure if it is GMS or non-GMS sinec I cannot get into the unit.


----------



## MrDrBeastwood (Sep 19, 2022)

Hey guys I know this post is kind of old but I've been having some similar issues being locked out of a t52 and was hoping there was someone out there that could provide some assistance? It's got a pin lock, not an FRP. I would very much so like to get into the phone without having to reset it and loose all my info and such...so yeah, any kind of help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hustlermom (Today at 2:35 AM)

SubitoSanto said:


> I'm looking to unlock a TC56.
> Can you help me with this files please?
> Someone have the files for the reset factory of tc56?

Click to collapse



i need help un locking my zebra tc57


----------



## hustlermom (Today at 2:38 AM)

can any one tell me how to unlock my zebra tc57 and what can i do with it when i got it unlocked anything good lol [email protected] help me plzzz im looking to sell it too


----------



## hustlermom (Today at 2:40 AM)

can i use my zebra for anything illegal ??


----------

